
Handbook of hardware schemes, cables layouts and connectors pinouts - aspenmayer
https://pinouts.ru
======
aspenmayer
This is really great reference material to have in one place. Forum has signs
of life too, with English and Russian language boards.

[https://pinouts.ru/forum/](https://pinouts.ru/forum/)

‘We are gathering and investigating information about interfaces of modern and
obsolete electronic hardware: pinouts of interface ports, layouts of expansion
slots, information about other connectors of computers and various electronic
devices. Information on functions of pins in connector (pinout) is essential
for everyone who want to investigate modern computer hardware, explore the way
it's works, connect various devices to computer, make DIY electronic devices.‘

